# Namen für statische IP - Adresse vergeben



## CrazyCat (26 Januar 2006)

Ist es möglich für ein Fremdsystem, das extern irgendwo im Netzwerk ist, einen Namen zuzuweisen?

Die IP - Adresse 10.168.192.5 sollte z.B. mit \\System2 ansprechbar sein.

Eine direkte Einrichtung und Namensvergabe auf dem Fremdsystem ist leider nicht möglich.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (26 Januar 2006)

Ich würde vermuten, dass es genügt, die IP-Adresse und den gewünschten Namen dem DNS-Server beizubringen. Alternativ kann ein Eintrag in die lokale Namenstabelle erfolgen. 
Die Vergabe der IP-Adresse hat damit nichts zu tun. Die erfolgt ggf. über DHCP.


----------



## afk (26 Januar 2006)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:
			
		

> Alternativ kann ein Eintrag in die lokale Namenstabelle erfolgen.


Das ist meistens die schnellste und beste Lösung. Bei Windows befindet sich irgenwo im Verzeichnis-Pfad von Windows eine Datei mit Namen *Host*. Wenn nicht, dann heist sie noch *Host.sam*, das ist dann die Beispiel-Datei und muß in *Host* umbenannt werden. Unter Win2k ist die Datei z.B. unter *C:\WinNT\System32\drivers\etc\* zu finden. In dieser Datei reicht es dann, eine Zeile mit IP-Adresse und Name einzufügen, in diesem Beispiel also:


```
10.168.192.5  System2  #Kommentare werden mit # eingeleitet
```

Das muß dann allerdings auf jedem PC gemacht werden, der das Zielsystem unter Angabe des Namens erreichen soll. Wenn das auf vielen PCs erfolgen muß, dann ist das zu aufwendig und sollte besser mit *DNS* oder *WINS* gemacht werden. In diesem Fall einfach den Netzwerk-Admin fragen, der muß das dann machen und sollte eigentlich auch wissen, wie das geht.

Gruß Axel


----------



## CrazyCat (26 Januar 2006)

Danke!

Es reicht wenn der Server das System unter dieser Adresse mit einem Namen erreichen kann.

Das System kann sowieso nur von diesem angesprochen werden.

Ich suche mal nach der Host - Datei.


----------



## afk (26 Januar 2006)

Ups, da fällt mir gerade auf, das ich ein kleines *s* vergessen habe, die Datei heißt natürlich *Hosts*.   

Gruß Axel


----------



## CrazyCat (26 Januar 2006)

Macht nichts.

Das dacht' ich mir schon, ich hab' die Datei trotzdem gefunden.

So einfach kann es gehen. Das Fremdsystem kann ich bereits ansprechen.

Werde mal versuchen auch einen CP auf diese Art und Weise anzusprechen.


----------

